# Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Wed Mar 18, 2009 USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Mar 17, 2009
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 108 Loads Week Ago: 74 Loads Year Ago: 86 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold steady to firm.

Alfalfa: Small Squares, 1 load: Good 87.50. Large
Squares, 8 loads: Premium 105.00-112.50, Good 85.00-97.50.
Large Rounds, 28 loads: Good 77.50-97.50, Fair 62.50-75.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Small Squares, 2 loads: Premium
117.50, Good 77.50. Large Squares, 1 load: Good 92.50.
Large Rounds, 8 loads: Premium 107.50, Good 77.50-90.00.

Grass: Small Squares, 6 loads: Good 82.50-95.00, Fair
75.00. Large Rounds, 33 loads: Good 70.00-77.50, Fair
55.00-67.50, Utility 42.50-50.00.

Bedding: Small Squares, 10 loads: 2.00-2.55 per bale.
Large Rounds, 6 loads: 21.00-32.00 per bale.

Cornstalks: Large Rounds, 5 loads: 14.00-20.00 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR314.txt


----------



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

I have never been to a hay auction.What is the most exciting aspect in one and what do people do there apart from bid for Hay? I am new to this field so it is great to know how other people view things.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Eat lunch and BS.Get there an hour early so people can look over the hay.Here the seller delivers the hay to buyer,milage over 10 miles.Unload hay and BS some more.Maybe sell them some more hay.


----------



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Eat lunch and BS.Get there an hour early so people can look over the hay.Here the seller delivers the hay to buyer,milage over 10 miles.Unload hay and BS some more.Maybe sell them some more hay.


Thanks a million for the laughs. When I visit my Sis in South Carolina next year I will ask her to take me to one fine place of an Auction hehe.


----------

